# Anything to help promote healthy hair?



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Raine's hair has been breaking off in the last 3-4 months especially her top knot hair. We had her hair trimmed back all over in late September to about 1 1/2". I haven't put any top knot on since then. I'm noticing that the hair on her head is still not growing out or it could have potentially broke off again. Is there anything I can do to help promote healthy hair growth like conditioner, oil treatment, supplements, etc? We're using Nature's Specialties shampoo and re-conditioner right now and Coat Handler on occasion.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you giving a fatty acid supplement like fish oil or welactin? You can also add a supplement with biotin. 

Does she rub her head? 

What are you using as a grooming spray?


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I've never given her any supplements. Any brands you'd suggest? 

She doesn't rub her head just her body along the sofa sometimes. 

Oh o...what grooming spray? I brush her dry (I know it's bad but wasn't sure what to use on her). I only use either JP or Nature's Spelialties Detangler Spray on the mats. Should I use the detangler while grooming too or something else? Raine's my first long hair Malt. I'm growing out Napoleon's hair too but his hair is so thick and sturdy.

I'm so clueless sometimes. :huh:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Never brush a dry coat. Try out a light mist of one of the sprays you already have and see how that goes. Be sure you are using a quality pin brush followed by a comb to be sure you did not miss any tangles. It is also important to trim off split/broken ends as you grow the coat out. 

There are many brands of fatty acid supplements from fish oil to hemp oil. I like nutramaxx as a brand, but I know they are not organic if that's what you are after. Biotin I always got from Foster & Smith.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

to grow coat, I'm using this product

http://copperhillfarms.com/shonglo.html

It helps Lois and her ultra thin fragile hair. Although I'm having a lot of trouble with her topknot hair - it's too thin!

You can also get some Vellus satin creame for her topknot hair.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 26 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855094


> to grow coat, I'm using this product
> 
> http://copperhillfarms.com/shonglo.html
> 
> ...


Do you add it to her food? It said 1 tsp for up to 15 lbs, Raine's 5 lbs so should I give her a third of a teaspoon? And do you put Vellus satin cream on before tying her hair up?


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 26 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855067


> Never brush a dry coat. Try out a light mist of one of the sprays you already have and see how that goes. Be sure you are using a quality pin brush followed by a comb to be sure you did not miss any tangles. It is also important to trim off split/broken ends as you grow the coat out.
> 
> There are many brands of fatty acid supplements from fish oil to hemp oil. I like nutramaxx as a brand, but I know they are not organic if that's what you are after. Biotin I always got from Foster & Smith.[/B]


Thanks Jackie. I'll try that tonight. I use Madan brush and the greyhound comb. I think I'll have to be a little light-handed with the spray. I tend to douse her hair instead of lightly mist. :blink: Good suggestion on trimming broken ends, I was afraid to do it for fear of making it shorter but then she ended up looking all shaggy. We're going to have so much fun tonight!  

Are your furbabies fussy eaters? I'm trying to think of the best way to give Raine supplements. If she smells something different in her food, she may not eat it. She doesn't even like veggies!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can spray on your brush instead. But for short hair, one spritz over the body area should be good. 

Baby food meat (no onion powder), canned dog food, pill pockets, etc....I use to use Nupro many years ago and the dogs went nuts over it. You'd have to ask Stacy about the supplement she uses.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 27 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855164


> You can spray on your brush instead. But for short hair, one spritz over the body area should be good.
> 
> Baby food meat (no onion powder), canned dog food, pill pockets, etc....I use to use Nupro many years ago and the dogs went nuts over it. You'd have to ask Stacy about the supplement she uses.[/B]


I think I was a bit overzealous with the spray.  Thanks for the tips. I'm going to check out fatty acid supplements and biotin at the store this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 27 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855164


> You can spray on your brush instead. But for short hair, one spritz over the body area should be good.
> 
> Baby food meat (no onion powder), canned dog food, pill pockets, etc....I use to use Nupro many years ago and the dogs went nuts over it. You'd have to ask Stacy about the supplement she uses.[/B]


Jackie, why no onion powder? Can dogs not have onion or onion powder? Just asking since my vet suggested a stage one baby food last week when Tyler was so sick. I ended up pureeing food myself instead but I had picked up a jar of food and it did have organic onion. Just wondering since you mentioned it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 27 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855148


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 26 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855094





> to grow coat, I'm using this product
> 
> http://copperhillfarms.com/shonglo.html
> 
> ...


Do you add it to her food? It said 1 tsp for up to 15 lbs, Raine's 5 lbs so should I give her a third of a teaspoon? And do you put Vellus satin cream on before tying her hair up?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, you add it to the food. I have it in the big thing with a pump, so I just add one squirt to the food. If she won't eat it with the regular food, i get the lamb Red Barn rolls and crumble it up to absorb/mask the oil. it's non-smelly, which I like. It seems to work. I need to start Lucy on it but she seems to get it all over her face and it makes her face/ear hair yellowish. 

I put the vellus satin cream on before doing a topknot and esp after I've done a show topknot knot on her. I also have her in oil though, which I think helps as far as breakage goes. She mats a lot so the oil is the lesser of two evils for me.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 27 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855337


> QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 27 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855164





> You can spray on your brush instead. But for short hair, one spritz over the body area should be good.
> 
> Baby food meat (no onion powder), canned dog food, pill pockets, etc....I use to use Nupro many years ago and the dogs went nuts over it. You'd have to ask Stacy about the supplement she uses.[/B]


Jackie, why no onion powder? Can dogs not have onion or onion powder? Just asking since my vet suggested a stage one baby food last week when Tyler was so sick. I ended up pureeing food myself instead but I had picked up a jar of food and it did have organic onion. Just wondering since you mentioned it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Snowbody!
Onion is on the list of foods not to give our Malts.
:hugging:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Onion is toxic to dogs. It can cause anemia.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 27 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855339


> I put the vellus satin cream on before doing a topknot and esp after I've done a show topknot knot on her. I also have her in oil though, which I think helps as far as breakage goes. She mats a lot so the oil is the lesser of two evils for me.[/B]


The vellus cream has been mentioned quite a few times now--I think I should finally get one. May be Raine's hair will grow out long enough for a top knot soon.


----------

